# What can I do with this?? Zote soap??



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I got 4 large bars of Zote laundry soap at a garage sale...how can I use this, I only generally hand wash really delicate stuff like nylons....
any thoughts??


----------



## p1gg1e (Aug 20, 2008)

you can grate it and use in in your washer. Or you can just apply it directly to something your hand washing. 

I hand wash most of my clothes and I have Zote soap. Its not my fav but its a good basic soap.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

We have a well, and powder does not dissolve well (high iron)...I wonder if I should try to melt some in water?? How much to use? Should I add some baking soda


----------



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

Make liquid laundry soap out of it using the recipe on this forum...... works well in hard water for us

Tilly


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

I also use Zote, or Fels Naptha to pre-treat stains on the laundry. Melt it just a bit with a lighter, and rub onto the stain.


----------

